# 2010/2011 tts



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm going to check out the local Audi dealership very soon and try test driving DSG again, unfortunately, there is no TT or TTS available to try. Actually, I've never seen a new TT S there, seeing as how the model is relatively rare. How many members TTS' have been special ordered vs purchasing existing cars at the dealer? How much longer are 2010 models still available? When do the 2011's make an appearance?


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Special ordered here, though I was able to find one in the SF Bay Area to test drive before I ordered (they sold it before mine arrived though, so at the time I got mine there was nothing else in stock in the entire area to see).

EDIT: Seeing it in person was critical too - I wonder if they wouldn't sell more of 'em if folks could actually see with their own eyes, let alone take a test drive...


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

I purchased mine off the lot. At the time I was looking there were 6 or 7 cars (TTS) in the pacific region and 3 of them were solar orange.

I think currently in WA/OR there is 1 TTS but a handful of TT's

Where are you located?


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

> qckwitt
> 
> I purchased mine off the lot. At the time I was looking there were 6 or 7 cars (TTS) in the pacific region and 3 of them were solar orange.
> 
> ...


The closest Audi dealership to me is Regina, SK Canada. Calgary, AB is another option as well, 450 miles away. Its surprising in a such a small market, I've seen several R-8's, an RS-6, but NO TT's or TTS' I like that.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

litespeed65 said:


> The closest Audi dealership to me is Regina, SK Canada. Calgary, AB is another option as well, 450 miles away. Its surprising in a such a small market, I've seen several R-8's, an RS-6, but NO TT's or TTS' I like that.


I agree, I love that TT & TTS's are rare because it makes ppl appreciate them more & even more when they've got mods done to set them even more apart from one another as well


----------



## Nombre6 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, 14 months and only one TTS sighting, incredible! Try testing an A3 w/DSG to get an idea of the joy. You should at least have seen "ReginaTT"'s car by now.


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

Today I got to test drive a 2008 TT (red) with the 3.2l v-6 and 6-speed manual. This version feels like a beast-very raw-visceral, almost hooligan- a real blast! The mileage was low-21000 km, but the car was very poorly maintained, scratches in the interior, wheels suffering from a severe case of road rash- no good. I just wanted a sense of the car, the dimensions and fit. (by the way) Also saw a black R-8 cruising around Regina, to see this car in the city is like coming upon a low-flying UFO. The car-satellites soon gathered. 
I have the option of 1 2010 Red TTS left in Canada, the only option is the upgraded Bose stereo. So, base 18" wheels and alacantra seats. Is the stereo a good upgrade vs stock? I haven't seen the 18" wheels in person so I can't be sure. Anybody here have them? The 19" wheels seem a bit more proportional.


----------



## sbw1 (Feb 21, 2010)

We are on our 5th TT....all were ordered in January for April deliveries.


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

Upgraded stereo is marginally better than the base, not necessarily worth it. I agree the 19" wheels look better but buy the car with 18" wheels and put winter tires on them, buy some aftermarket 19" wheels for summer. Most of the aftermarket wheels look better than stock 19" wheels anyway.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

jamminman said:


> ... Most of the aftermarket wheels look better than stock 19" wheels anyway.


 I have to disagree with this statement. I love my 19's and are the best...IMHO anyway


----------



## GirlieGirlRacing (May 1, 2010)

*TTS*

I purchased my TTS about 5 months ago and i love it, and deffinitly rare, out of prob the 10 MK2 TT's iv seen in my life lol, id say iv only seen TWO TT's, one being mine, and one being my friend's tts. Deffinitly rare, and amazing. Although i find it funny how many people think that MK2's are R8's lol i wish i had dollar for every time someone has asked me if my car was an R8, ya I WISH


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

GirlieGirlRacing said:


> I purchased my TTS about 5 months ago and i love it, and deffinitly rare, out of prob the 10 MK2 TT's iv seen in my life lol, id say iv only seen TWO TT's, one being mine, and one being my friend's tts. Deffinitly rare, and amazing. Although i find it funny how many people think that MK2's are R8's lol i wish i had dollar for every time someone has asked me if my car was an R8, ya I WISH


Same here on the West Coast too GirlieGirl! :screwy: It's like no ever saw IronMan...:what:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

I have almost 1 year and a half with my car. I have never seen another TT, not to mention TTS's. I wish I had more time to decide which one to buy and I would have now a TTS in my garage ..

Anyway happy camper here.


----------



## GirlieGirlRacing (May 1, 2010)

DarthTTs said:


> I have almost 1 year and a half with my car. I have never seen another TT, not to mention TTS's. I wish I had more time to decide which one to buy and I would have now a TTS in my garage ..
> 
> Anyway happy camper here.


TTS is the way to go


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

Ordered my TTS (Scuba Blue w/ 19" wheels) late July and hope to see it late next month.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

My town, all of 3.5 sq. miles, has at least two dozen TT's and only one TTS. Never seen a TTS on the road ever. My TTS was the first one delivered in the US and it only took 6 months of sedation to hold me over till delivery.

Worth every second of the wait.










Average Day here in Marblehead.


----------

